# Pegel Rhederlaag



## schmitzi (13. Januar 2018)

Hallo, kann mir jemand sagen, ob an diesem Wochenende angeln bzw. Bootslippen am Rhederlaag  vom Wasserstand her möglich ist? Petri und danke.


----------



## poldi82 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Pegel Rhederlaag*

Machbar. Aber kein Vergnügen... Extrem viel Treibgut.


----------



## schmitzi (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Pegel Rhederlaag*

Will ja nicht auf die Ijssel.  Hauptsache die Slippe steht nicht komplett unter Wasser...
Danke für die Info.


----------



## poldi82 (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Pegel Rhederlaag*

Letztes Wochenende stand es bis zum Anfang der Slippe, der halbe Wendehammer stand unter Wasser. Ich bin dann nicht aufs RL, da der Pegel noch steigen sollte. Bei 30 cm mehr hätte ich nachm fischen mitm Boot zum Trailer fahren können...

Jetzt ist der Pegel deutlich gefallen und es ist machbar.

Viel Spaß und Erfolg...


----------



## Kark (24. Januar 2018)

*AW: Pegel Rhederlaag*

Hallo zusammen,

 wie sieht es denn aktuell mit dem Pegel am Rhederlaag aus?
 Das Wasser steigt ja überall wieder.

 Danke und Gruß


----------



## Snoek (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Pegel Rhederlaag*

Moin, 
Denke du kannst ne pause einlegen.Land unter |rolleyes#c

Gruß snoek


----------



## Kark (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Pegel Rhederlaag*

Hi Snoek,

 d.h. slippen ist nicht möglich aktuell da der Parkplatz unter Wasser ist?

 Danke und Gruß


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Pegel Rhederlaag*






Dieses We wird das wohl nichts .


----------



## Kark (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Pegel Rhederlaag*

Hatte ich schon befürchtet....

 Kenne den Pegel zwar aber habe keine Info oder Erfahrung ab wann z.B. die Slippe nicht mehr nutzbar ist.

 Gruß


----------



## Snoek (25. Januar 2018)

*AW: Pegel Rhederlaag*

Abend, 
Ich gucke immer den Pegelstand arnheim. Wenn der über 10m geht, hat's keinen Sinn mehr. Im Moment steigt es leider noch :c#c

Gruß snoek


----------



## zorra (26. Januar 2018)

*AW: Pegel Rhederlaag*

...slippen geht....standen 4Autos mit Trailer am Laag Heute.
gr.zorra


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Pegel Rhederlaag*

Gibt es am RL schon Eis ?


----------



## Kark (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Pegel Rhederlaag*

Hallo,

Samstag morgens war in der Hafenausfahrt ein dünner Eisfilm. Der war aber im Laufe des Tages auch komplett weg.

Der komplette See war aber eigentlich eisfrei.

 Kleiner Nachtrag: Temperaturen waren aber Nachts auch nur bis max. -2 Grad vergangene Woche. Laut verschiedenen Wetterseiten ist das aktuell und in den kommenden Tagen bis zu - 5/6 Grad. Könnte also den Unterschied ausmachen.

Gruß


----------



## GÖ-J-575 (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Pegel Rhederlaag*

Danke 
Wenn dort zuviel Eis ist muss ich halt weiter fahren  aber ich muss mal wieder angeln fahren .


----------



## Gast (21. Februar 2018)

*AW: Pegel Rhederlaag*

Bei mir ist alles zu, also gut 50 km weiter südlich.
Gestern war bei mir der See zu 70% mit einer dünnen Eisschicht bedeckt, heute früh sind nur noch wenige einzelne freie Stellen sichtbar.
Kommt halt immer auf die Wasserbewegung des jeweiligen Gewässers an.


----------

